

PHP Framework Survey - short questionnaire about preferences - swader
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/10cor2270kHKA2yexJjC70QSdAJ6VUywINaMtu6X6PuQ/viewform

======
23jio
Github required, Social media required. Fuck that.

I use Fossil SCM, I personally regard git as having one of the worst CLI's
I've ever seen. But I still wouldn't impose my choice on others the way github
retards attempt to.

~~~
swader
There's no need for this immature hostility. I didn't call you a retard
because you can't figure out how to use modern version control, and I don't
appreciate being called one just because I use a certain website.

Social media is required as a form of identification without invading on
privacy, I don't want a bot army skewing the results.

I'll make the Github link optional.

~~~
23jio
"Social media is required as a form of identification without invading on
privacy"

I have some bad news for you...

------
porker
> Please list all the frameworks you're proficient with, and examples of their
> use as proof. [..] App must exist on Github profile, or must be live
> somewhere online as proof.

Well that rules me out - too many internal company applications, and the few
that are 'live online' (without needing a VPN) would only show a login screen.
And source code of any serious app I've written on GitHub? Pah - they're
commercial. You've made a very small audience for your questionnaire.

~~~
swader
You must have used a framework even for the internal ones, no? If not, simply
file that under "other". And as for links taking us to login screens - that's
perfectly fine. As long as it exists online it's ok, no need to show the
source code. Like I say in the question description - either Github, or just
link to a live site.

~~~
porker
Yes, but the internal ones that are behind VPNs etc - there's no way to link
to those. The one where the client didn't choose such security I could link
to, but that's one site out of approaching-a-dozen using a mix of
frameworks...

~~~
swader
I see. Well, good to know either way, thanks for the feedback

------
code_duck
Good question. I have some pretty significant projects I wrote in PHP, but as
soon as my knowledge was advanced enough and I had a fresh project that called
for a framework... I skipped out on PHP and chose Django.

My relationship with Python hasn't worked out like I expected, though. Due to
the ongoing PHP project, and use of a mixture of Python and PHP, my
Python/Django skills still lag behind my PHP proficiency years later. I've
written significant projects in Django, and started writing maintenance and
utility scripts in Python... I can't figure out whether it's the languages or
me, but I find it a lot easier to sit down and write a simple script in PHP vs
Python.

I've considered selecting a PHP framework to learn, but am somewhat perplexed
by the profusion of choices and inadequacies I perceive in the language and
each framework (such as clumsy syntax, over-complexity, lack of support for
newer php features...). Overall I'm still searching for a language/web
framework combination to call home.

I feel like Wordpress has basically become a framework and should be included
as a valid option. You can do just about anything with wordpress these days.
It's the only PHP codeglob I've used significantly other than my home brewed
non-framework framework.

~~~
swader
This survey aims to, eventually, help with these choices. Thanks for the
feedback

------
tnash
I don't use a framework, and I don't have php projects on my github, yet I've
been a PHP developer since 2005.

~~~
swader
Then, if you'd be so kind, could you submit a project you've built without a
framework (doesn't have to be open source either - simply link to it) and
state that in the answer, and put "no framework" or "none" in the "other"
section?

------
vezzy-fnord
_Enter the URL to your Github profile - you must have a profile with PHP
projects on Github to be taken seriously in this questionairre_

The GitHub fallacy in action yet again. Normally you would expect developers
and people immersed into technical culture (this excludes 9-to-5 enterprise
developers) to be quite skeptical of mainstream solutions and not accept a one
true medium. Yet in the case of where they host their software projects, the
hipsters have elected a solid winner: GitHub. Ignore all other Git-based
services like BitBucket and Gitorious, or... heaven forbid, version control
that isn't Git.

Carry on.

~~~
mildtrepidation
Not only that, non-PHP-developers with opinions, no matter how well-informed,
apparently aren't to be taken seriously.

You must also have at least one active and public social media account.

Plus, you have to have a favorite. Just one, and it's stated that this will be
the only one that comes to mind for new projects. And you need to explain why
you hold this incredibly narrow view of your toolset.

It'd have been hard to make such an objective 'survey' useful in the first
place, but the selection bias and questionable assumptions behind this one
certainly make it worse than it could've been.

~~~
code_duck
I'm experienced with php, but after reading the list and realizing I had
experience with zero of the frameworks it was apparent that my input was
probably not useful for the purpose of the poll. That's fine with me - the
polls not about people who haven't used any php frameworks.

~~~
swader
Actually, to quote "Masters of Sex"..

> Non-performance is an equally valuable part of the study

If you could submit links to a non-framework app or two you've built, and
elaborate on why you don't use them in your answer, it would also be
tremendously helpful.

~~~
code_duck
Cool, I've done so. My hesitance is based upon performance, learning curve,
difficulty of selection and perceived lack of benefits.

~~~
swader
Good stuff, cheers! Very good to know

------
ptarjan
I'd be interested in what feedback you get, so I can make sure all the top
ones run well on HHVM. Can you email me your results?

Thanks (email at the top of [http://paultarjan.com/](http://paultarjan.com/) )

~~~
swader
This result will be published as an article on SitePoint. Feel free to follow
[http://gplus.to/sitepointphp](http://gplus.to/sitepointphp) to be informed as
soon as it happens. The survey will stay online for another week.

------
swader
The survey results are now out: www.sitepoint.com/best-php-frameworks-2014

------
ErikAugust
Where's Silex?

~~~
swader
Added to list

